# NEW Chevy Bow-tie Metal Chips



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a few sets of Brand new METAL Chevy Bow-tie chips in both 2.25 and 2.5 that are still in plastic baggy.
$80 shipped via paypal or I will except a U.S Postal Order ONLY for $75 to avoid paypal fees. Either way works for me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> nice!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:

TTT these will be shipped out in the morning if payment is made


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice chips


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

2 sets on the way to Houston this morning. Still have some sets in both sizes:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 2 sets on the way to Houst on this morning. Still have some sets in both sizes:thumbsup:


:shocked:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT for some Chevy Chips


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Another 2.25 set going to Florida. I have 3 sets of both 2.25 and 2.5 left. Get them before they are gone!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:


:wave:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Got my set thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Got my set thanks


:thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you have any sets left?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

BLT2ROLL said:


> Do you have any sets left?


PM sent


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Who needs chips??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Buy two or more sets and get a discount


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Same price


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

$70 a set shipped


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT Only a few sets left


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Looking good bro


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Looking good bro


:h5: thanks homie


----------



## Davidpaul12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well these are really some real good chips . . . . . . By the way do have any Logos left ? ? ? ?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT


are these raw metal? looks good


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

tko_818 said:


> are these raw metal? looks good


I think they are stainless bro. They look chrome though. I have one set of 2.5 left of these ones. They have minor blems though. First $50 takes them.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump. $75 a set who needs chevy chips??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I think they are stainless bro. They look chrome though. I have one set of 2.5 left of these ones. They have minor blems though. First $50 takes them.


 what's your PayPal?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> what's your PayPal?


Pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

damn im looking for some bowtie chips but do you happen to have any without the reef above and below the bowtie???


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> damn im looking for some bowtie chips but do you happen to have any without the reef above and below the bowtie???


 Sorry bro these are the only ones I have. I heard from a few people that these are from the Zenith-Roadster Era but I don't know for sure


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Just got mine. Even the blems look good. Thanks again homie. They are exactly as described.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

2.5 set of 5 $90 shipped


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> bump


Thanks for the bump homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump for some chevy gear chips


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 2.5 set of 5 $90 shipped


Last set! TTT


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Any more 2.25's?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Any more 2.25's?


Sold out of 2.25 bro just one set of 2.5 left


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsdown: glwts


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

One set left gents. Who needs some 2.5 chips???


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT $85 shipped for this last set of 2.5s!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

...


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

can you get anymore 2.25?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

No srry this is it


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 2.5 set of 5 $90 shipped


Who wants this last set of 2.5s?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Only have four of them now. Dont need them. First $65 in my PayPal can have them


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------

